# White Cloud Mountain Minnow Spawn Log (06/11/12)



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Well everyone, im going for it.

Yes, tonight I will put the male and female white cloud mountain minnows together to see if I can get them to breed.

My first attempt at breeding anything, but I studied up and think I am ready.

Going to be good experience before guppies and then betta's by next summer.

So here we go!

Day 0
20 minutes in and they are just sticking together. We'll see how the morning goes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome! How do you breed minnows BTW? I know very little about them haha


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck! They're such dear little things.. can't imagine how tiny the hatchlings are! Good luck, and don't forget to take pics of the bebbies!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

@Sens Hansler 5 gallon tub thats literally all blocked out of light and lots of plants and stuff ;D

Day 1 
Nothing has happened yet, though the male has been chasing down the female more. Going to see how tomorrow is.


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got 6 in my 20 gal too. I see spawning behavior when there is a change in water temperature. Usually when I do a water change with cold water. I also observed spawning behavior yesterday when the day temperature rose to well 29 deg C and then it rained outside. I have two big snails and a gourami which don't let their eggs hatch. 
Good luck! Waiting for updates from you.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Update: Move the breeding tank to the basement where its a bit cooler. All the lights are off and a bit of tank change with more hiding spots. Will see how the next few days go.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

i find for many fish temperature changes will spur them. I actually started using the shock method for my bettas, because it yeilded a 98% chance of a spawn! :lol: My danios bred (so rare here for them to!) and I may try it with my guppies.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I want to breed bettas so bad but being so young, I cant afford all the equipment and stuff yet and ive studied up so much.. well, cant afford all the equipment yet


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Save up! Get things separately over the year(s) =D


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

The pair spawned today while I was at school and all the eggs were eaten..  will try breeding my other girl next week probably


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Are they egg scatterers? If you put em in a big breeding net the eggs would fall to safety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes and these guys stress out easily if not with a group of 6 or more so you gotta leave the pair together for 24 hours or else they go ballistic stressed out so its kinda hard with breeding nets :/


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

I find any kind of moss in the tank is easier to hide the eggs and fry. Simply because the bigger fish cannot reach them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got an idea!!! Use craft mesh, with some moss and rocks on the sides to hold it down...rocks along the bottom of the sides, so the eggs land on a bare surface in the center... Laying it down on the bottom, allowing it to catch fallen eggs without the fish eating them? Just a thought =D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Try spawning them the same way you would spawn danios. People use a craft mesh like Sena suggested but they raise it up off the bottom of the tank by placing it on top of small flowerpots or other things. Another way to save the eggs is to put marbles, lots of marbles, on the bottom. The eggs fall down between the marbles where the parents can't get them. Then you remove the parents and hatch the eggs in the tank. Lots of plants is good, means lots of infusoria for the babies.

If you breed guppies . . . well, there's very little effort required. A male, a few females, leave them alone, and in 4-6 weeks, more guppies than you can handle. -___- In my own experience, guppies don't eat the young either.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe hence the rocks beneath the mesh  My one tank had a mesh thinger for the bottom which is why my danios spawned successfully -.-;


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, sorry. I was having trouble picturing it, I guess. Yeah, what Sena said.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha sorry  That's just what I'd do.


----------

